# Screenprint Separator Software



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what they like or dislike about this program? I am a new forum user and my company is considering this program for film seps. Is Fast Films better or worse? Are there others that are better? I appreciate your input. Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Kenn, I've heard both software's are good for film seps. 

Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Maybe someone with more direct experience with both might be able to post more information.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I've used both Fast Films in the past and some RIP software that came with an Oyo Liberator thermal printer. They both worked great and I've never had any problems with them. The only thing you really need RIP software for is halftones. Any standard art program can print solid separations, so thats one thing you may want to look into as well.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The separating programs are generally for higher end type prints. Simulated process or index separations. They will usually work for simple spot color designs yet you will want to learn to separate those yourself. All separating programs will do a good job. Its up to the artist to take those files even further. I use FF as a starting point and usually spend a couple of hours after using the prog to tweak the seps to my needs.


----------



## Jacko81 (Feb 12, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Hi Kenn, I've heard both software's are good for film seps.
> 
> Welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!
> 
> Maybe someone with more direct experience with both might be able to post more information.



Hi Rodney!!!
Can you send me Screenprint Separator Demo?
Thank you very very much!!!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I've tried both and I found Screenprint Separator easier to pick up and get good results, just my opinion.


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

I just bought this software yesterday, and I was disappointed to find that it does not index for you; you still use Photoshop's indexing mode before you use their software, so you still have to manually tweak to get the indexing right. All the program does is separate the colors, (which you can easily do with the magic wand in photoshop,) and then export the layers as an EPS file so that you can open it with Illustrator, etc which is useful for adding high resolution postscript text, etc. When I went back and looked at their advertising I saw that they don't ever actually say that their program does better indexing than Photoshop, but that "Our extensive manual will easily explain the many secrets to color reduction". And in another place: *"You can simply pick the colors right from the image, and the image redraws in just those colors that will be printed. The file is then exported to Adobe Illustrator or Corel Draw in just seconds, where each custom color has it's own layer and can be printed as
postscript separations." *The blue part is just using Photoshop to do index colors, but I thought they were saying that the software helped in some way to get better results, but you don't even use the Screenprint Separator software until AFTER those steps. The program only works on files that are already indexed. 

They do give a lot of useful information in the manual that I haven't seen anywhere else although it could be better organized. And it does save a lot of time if you want to add postscript items to your image.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have Wilflex East Art...I like it, regardless they all pretty much work the same from what I have seen... Actions palette in Photoshop. Having Photoshop skills/background helps a bunch to really get it right. It is never as easy as you think it is gonna be with anything, some stuff just needs a bit of tweaking to get a great final product!


----------



## JohnZ (Jun 3, 2009)

Do not go out and buy fast films. If you did and you run into any trouble, the company that made the program is out of business, so it is really hard to find someone to help with the technical problems. Try VueRite Spotprocess Its a color separation software and there are free trial downloads out there


----------



## mgatechcameroon (Jan 30, 2008)

hello there. its funny people still come to forum about separation softwares since there are a good number of manuals for doing separations yourself, gues when you are a beginer it al starts there. the truth is you have to be a good photoshop user to do those images that want to jump out of the shirt, if every could do them there will be no need for expert proffessionals. sory to say i have tried every separation program in marke and to speak the fastfilms does the magic, all you have to know is how to set the program up and still dont forget u have to be a good ps user and also mind your arts work jagon in jagon out. mgatechcameroon.


----------



## Kenn G (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Kenn, my name is Kenn as well. I have used Both Separator & Vue Rite, & honestly, I like both of them. Yea they are kind of expensive, but it is what it is. It has been my experience that the better artist you are, & understand the mechanics of art construction, & the better you are with Photoshop, the more you will like these programs. But remember, even though they cost plenty, they will not automatically solve all your problems. But the more you use them, the better you feel about the tresults.


----------

